# Solar beginnings



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a 12 volt system in place for lighting and charging cell phones that I will be leaving. 

I am getting ready to install a 48 volt system.

I currently have an Outback FlexMax80, 10 320 watt 24 volt panels, and 8 L16HC XC2 420ah batteries. This is 1/2 the total, I will double this over the next year.

I still need a disconnect and inverter/charger and would like to be able to connect it directly to my breaker box (120 volt) 6 lines. There will actually be very few 120 volt items, but it is a requirement, as each room has 1 or 2 outlets, and is wired to a breaker box.

I suppose I could just put plugs on the romex and plug them into inverters, but I prefer not to. I want 120 volt fed to the breaker box and distributed from there. Is this doable?

I am unsure how to do this. I will also need to be able to charge the bank with a generator if need be.

This is a total off grid situation, there is no power coming into the property, as pulling lines is cost prohibitive, so there is no concern with needing transfer switches, line feedback, or any other issue relating to an electric company or mains power.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

You can feed the breaker box from your inverter/charger. Better/larger ones are designed to be hard wired that way.

WWW


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Your inverter can feed into your house breaker panel.

I have a 48vdc system. 4400 watts of solar panels and 600ah of batteries.

What about your well pump, what voltage does it need?


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

You want something like this Schneider unit?
http://ressupply.com/inverters/schneider-electric-conext-sw4048-120240-invertercharger
Depending on the power you need you might also look at the 5548 and 6848 models.

You can access all their product and installation documents at this webpage. Schneider's are designed to be linked to a 240VAC generator. Your typical generator above 4000 watts is going to have a 240VAC socket. That's what the inverter gets hooked up to. You use the generator was a charger when there's been no sun for days on end. Automatic start is a option, though I'm scared to death of that.

I'm in the process of completing the same kind of system right now. I'm using 15 of Renogy's 300W panels with Schneider's 6848 inverter, with 8 Trojan L16 batteries.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

ET1 SS said:


> Your inverter can feed into your house breaker panel.
> 
> I have a 48vdc system. 4400 watts of solar panels and 600ah of batteries.
> 
> What about your well pump, what voltage does it need?


Sorry it's been awhile since I've posted.
My well pump is a groundfos sqlflex with it's own solar panels


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

MichaelK! said:


> You want something like this Schneider unit?
> http://ressupply.com/inverters/schneider-electric-conext-sw4048-120240-invertercharger
> Depending on the power you need you might also look at the 5548 and 6848 models.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links.


----------



## ScotchCollies (Apr 23, 2017)

I just posted an album you might be interested in looking at. click the media tab at the top of the page.


----------

